# my contest prep cycle



## pinpoint5 (Jun 16, 2013)

(Continued off 1,700 test/ 800 mg equipouse/ 500 mg deca)
*12 weeks-10 weeks
-1,750 test
-600 mg eq
-600 mg deca
10 iu hgh/ed
*10-7 weeks
-1,750 sust
-500 mg DECA
-300 mg tren hex
10 iu HGH ed
7-6 weeks
-500 mg sust
-700 mg tren hex
10 iu HGH
*6-4 weeks
-350 mg tren hex 
-350 mg tren ace
-350 mg sust
-350 mg winstrol
-350 mg masteron
10 iu HGH ed
*4-1 weeks
-1,000 mg tren ace
-350 mg test prop
-350 mg winstrol
-350 mg masteron
-50 mg A-50 ed
-1.5 mg letrozole every 3 days

*7-3 weeks 1 iu novalin-r per every 10 grams of carbs in meals 1-3 (meals 2&3 are pre/post training meals)
*500 iu HCG Mon, Thurs.  
*caber every Mon/Thurs starting 6 weeks out
*20 mg nolva 2x's per day - lowered to 20 mg 1x per day starting week 6.  Removed completely at 4 weeks out to be replaced with letro.
*HGH up until 1 week out 

I am currently 4 weeks out
Stats:
Age: 28 
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 247.5 lbs
Body fat %: don't check-coach goes by looks.  But probably like 6%


----------



## MrQuadriceps (Jun 16, 2013)

everything looks perfect.
Keep us updated with pics :action-smiley-033:


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 16, 2013)

Here are a couple pics. These were taken yesterday morning.


----------



## FordFan (Jun 16, 2013)

Have you done a show before?  Thanks for posting.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 16, 2013)

Looking good! What show will you be doing?


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 17, 2013)

FordFan said:


> Have you done a show before?  Thanks for posting.



Thanks bro! Yeah, I have done three as a heavyweight.  I took first in my class in the first two shows, and third in my third show.  Looking to be a super-heavy this time.


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 17, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> Looking good! What show will you be doing?



Thank you!  I am planning on doing the CO state championships. 

P.S. sorry about posting this in the main forum.  I will pay closer attention next time lol.


----------



## FordFan (Jun 17, 2013)

Good luck!  I'm doing my first in October. Similar stats (but I'm not as lean as you).


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 17, 2013)

FordFan said:


> Good luck!  I'm doing my first in October. Similar stats (but I'm not as lean as you).



Thanks, the tricky part for me is staying full.  I flatten out so much.  That is why I am running slin and anadrol right now.  

First show?  That's exciting man, good luck!  You have plenty of time to lean up.  Are you going to work with a coach?


----------



## FordFan (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes sir. Working with Shelby now. I'm eating so much food it's crazy. No cardio whatsoever and I'm almost the leanest I've ever been.

Having a good coach on your side is worth it!




pinpoint5 said:


> Thanks, the tricky part for me is staying full.  I flatten out so much.  That is why I am running slin and anadrol right now.
> 
> First show?  That's exciting man, good luck!  You have plenty of time to lean up.  Are you going to work with a coach?


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 17, 2013)

FordFan said:


> Yes sir. Working with Shelby now. I'm eating so much food it's crazy. No cardio whatsoever and I'm almost the leanest I've ever been.
> 
> Having a good coach on your side is worth it!



That's good to hear man!  Having somebody with that kind of experience in your corner is worth the money.


----------



## MightyJohn (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome Cycle Bro...I wouldnt change a thing


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 19, 2013)

looking good bro. thanks for sharing your experience!  good luck for the show and keep us posted


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 20, 2013)

MoFo said:


> looking good bro. thanks for sharing your experience!  good luck for the show and keep us posted



Thanks bro!  I will put some update pics here in another week and a half


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Jun 21, 2013)

*I just looked at this*



pinpoint5 said:


> (Continued off 1,700 test/ 800 mg equipouse/ 500 mg deca)
> *12 weeks-10 weeks
> -1,750 test
> -600 mg eq
> ...



You are packing more muscle than I am if you are 6%. Nice work!

Also- I agree with your coach. The mirror is the only tool worth a damn for determining body fat. The rest (like calipers) are pretty meaningless. You know when you are ripped. If there is fat on a guys ass- keep dieting! Lol

Looks like a wicked cycle a good one.


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 21, 2013)

JETHRO TULL said:


> You are packing more muscle than I am if you are 6%. Nice work!
> 
> Also- I agree with your coach. The mirror is the only tool worth a damn for determining body fat. The rest (like calipers) are pretty meaningless. You know when you are ripped. If there is fat on a guys ass- keep dieting! Lol
> 
> Looks like a wicked cycle a good one.



Thanks brother!  

I try explaining that to people all the time.  Guys get so caught up in how much they weigh that they end up coming in soft and not hitting their conditioning.


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Jun 21, 2013)

*Yes!*



pinpoint5 said:


> Thanks brother!
> 
> I try explaining that to people all the time.  Guys get so caught up in how much they weigh that they end up coming in soft and not hitting their conditioning.


*They also get caught up in listening to what everyone around them is saying about how great they look. (Well meaning guys from the gym, friends, family) they don't realize that just looking good doesn't cut it. To them if you have visible abs....you are RIPPED! Lol. I will be on a treadmill listening to people all the time telling me they are 8% body fat and I can visibly see they have more body fat than I do! It cracks me up. At about 10% I can see my abs pretty well and I know these guys who are telling me how lean they are are dreaming.  *


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jul 11, 2013)

Today I am 2 days out from my show.  I started carb loading yesterday, but forgot how horribly my digestive tract reacts to bananas.  My coach instructed me to eat 10 that day...  I got very distended and eventually became sick to my stomach last evening.  

Anyway, here are some pics from this morning:
233 lbs- definitely lighter than I was expecting..


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jul 11, 2013)

Another one


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Jul 12, 2013)

*You look good!*

The weight not important- your condition is great. 
Be sure to post pics of your show.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking great


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jul 13, 2013)

JETHRO TULL said:


> The weight not important- your condition is great.
> Be sure to post pics of your show.



Agreed.  Its hard to not get drawn into playing the "size game". I weighed in at 230.  There was only one other super heavy there.  

I'm in between prejudging and finals right now.  

I'll put up stage pics when I get them.


----------



## FordFan (Jul 14, 2013)

How'd you do?


----------

